
Air Force video: F-16 pilot saved by automatic collision avoidance system - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2016/09/air-force-video-f-16-pilot-saved-by-automatic-collision-avoidance-system/
======
jmiserez
More info about the system here:
[http://www.nasa.gov/centers/armstrong/Features/Auto-
GCAS_Ins...](http://www.nasa.gov/centers/armstrong/Features/Auto-
GCAS_Installed_in_USAF_F-16s.html)

The initial prototype ran on a smartphone aboard a small drone, and they'll
make versions for the F-22 and F-35 too.

Just last week an F-18 pilot sadly flew straight into a mountain side here in
Switzerland ([https://www.yahoo.com/news/altitude-data-blame-
mystery-f-18-...](https://www.yahoo.com/news/altitude-data-blame-
mystery-f-18-crash-switzerland-155211541.html)), such a system could have
avoided that.

------
flashman
Here's an F-16 pilot talking to the creators of the Auto-GCAS system (Air
Force Research Laboratory) about how important the system is to him and his
colleagues:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z6WbBAplCLo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z6WbBAplCLo)

And here's a video of the system in testing - it's an almost identical
circumstance to the one in the OP:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aPr2LWctwYQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aPr2LWctwYQ)

------
superuser2
Wow, look at that altimeter. 5000 feet in a couple of seconds.

------
AndrewKemendo
Whoo baby! 8.3g blackout right into a 9.1g recovery. That's a gut check and a
half.

------
msravi
It avoided the immediate danger, but how did they finally get him to land
safely? Did he recover after briefly passing out? Did they get him out some
other way?

~~~
icegreentea
It appears that once you remove the g-load, recovery is relatively fast
([http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16696261](http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16696261))

------
hatsunearu
By the way, the top left number (one decimal point) is the G force.

